# 

## o

( ) . !

----------


## GVL224

,    ,   ,     .
 .

----------


## Enter

> ,    ,

----------


## GVL224

> https://pp.vk.me/c633829/v633829664/...9SOzwoUw5k.jpg

  , .

----------


## Sky

.  .    ,   .       ,     ,      )))      "",     ' .

----------


## GVL224

:)

----------


## guleva_1973

(

----------


## Merry Corpse

-,    ,      )))

----------


## Karen

?  .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ?  .

  , .     ).     ?   ,       .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ?  .

       . 
   ,  .

  ,

----------

> ?  .

  
       ,      .   ,        .        :)      ,       .  ,    -.

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------

